# Einfache Grafikanwendung machbar?



## Crymes (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
Och habe vor 1. "Snake" zu programmieren, oder 
2. Einen Ball, der an den Bildschirmrändern physikalisch korrekt wegspringt zu programmieren.
Ist das für mich-ich kenne mich nicht mit Grafikschnittstellen aus-machbar?


----------



## -Phoenix- (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einfache Gtafikanwendung machbar?*

Moin

solange du nur in 2D Programmiren willst, sollte es einfach sein. Welche Programmiersprache beherrscht du denn ? 

lg.


----------



## Crymes (24. Juli 2011)

C++.
Ist bei so was DX oder OGL besser?


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (24. Juli 2011)

Also in 2D ist dies, nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen nach, in C#, Java usw.. überhaupt kein Problem und sehr einfach


----------



## Crymes (24. Juli 2011)

Dann probier ich es mal, welche Grafikschnittstelle empfehlt ihr?


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2011)

Naja, du kannst unter Windows halt einfach mit der GDI arbeiten. Für das, was du beschrieben hast, benötigst du kein DX/OpenGL.


----------



## Crymes (25. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal 2 dumme Fragen:
Kann ich dann auch fullscreen Anwendungen machen und wie berechne ich den Einfallswinkel?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (26. Juli 2011)

Du könntest auch die SFML benutzen, damit ist das ganze sogar noch einfacher, als mit der GDI oder gar DX oder OGL. Damit kannst du natürlich auch Fullscreen Anwendungen erstellen. Den Einfallswinkel musst du im Prinzip gar nicht berechnen (sofern du Einfallswinkel = Ausfallswinkel willst. Du speicherst die Geschwindigkeit deines Balles ja sicher in einem Vektor o.ä.. Wenn der Ball jetzt z.B. Die Rechte Bildschirmseite berührt und du willst dass er mit EinfallsW = AusfallsW abprallt, dann musst du einfach deinen Geschwindigkeitsvektor *-1 nehmen. 

lg Kok


----------



## nahkillo94 (28. Juli 2011)

ja, so ist es am einfachsten.

Schau dir mal SDL an: Simple DirectMedia Layer

Ist sehr gut geeignet für 2D-Games. DX oder OpenGL wäre unnötig.


----------



## AMD (28. Juli 2011)

Also an manchen stellen sieht SDL in meinen Augen nicht benutzerfreundlich aus - zumindest was ich da teilweise gerade in der Documentation gelesen habe.
Ich würde schon zu OpenGL raten aber okay, muss ja jeder selber wissen (Gerade mit der (free)GLUT Library macht das teilweise sehr einfach).


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich AMD zustimmten, die SDL ist an manchen Stellen nicht unbedingt soo geeignet für Einsteiger. Mal ganz abgesehen davon ist sie verdammt lahm  
Wie gesagt schau dir mal die SFML an, das ist wie ne einfache und schnelle SDL.


----------



## Bauer87 (31. Juli 2011)

GLUT ist recht einfach, noch einfacher (aber recht ineffizient) geht's mit Allegro. Letzteres ist aber eher was, wenn du auf ATARI-Charme stehst. Ansonsten würde ich auch zu SFML raten, wenn es um Spiele, etc geht.

Ne weitere (nicht auf Spiele spezialisierte) Möglichkeit wäre Qt. Was du erwähnt hast, könnte sogar als Beispiel in der Doku stehen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

Qt wollte ich auch nennen. Ist auch ganz geschickt


----------

